# furrys need a hand sign



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

And by this I mean a sign we can flash to other people to identify whether they are furry or not without actually asking.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 5, 2009)

How about we take our hands and put them behind our head like ears?


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 5, 2009)

A furry gang to rival the Crips and the Bloods. >_>


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

....................../Â´Â¯/) 
....................,/Â¯../ 
.................../..../ 
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\ 
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´ 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

Whenever I think someone might be a furry, I always get the urge to up my hands and make them into wiggly furry ears. I mean, it's something they would recognize


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

*does bunny ears with his fingers and glares*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...


I vote for this one.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...


Beat me to it.

TouchÃ©.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Teto said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> TouchÃ©.




... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .._,,-~~~-,-,,_ 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ,,---,,_... ...,-~",-":__-,: : :"-,:::"'~,, 
.,,-~~--,, ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ,~": : --,,:"~,,-"::::/:,-". . ."'~-,,: \,::::_,,"~-,, 
/: : : : : : :"'~-,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... /: : : : :~"'\,: \::__/:|o--,,. . . . .\,: Â¯Â¯: : : : : :"-, 
\: : : : : : : : : : :""~,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... .\: : : : : :,,-"~": : : "'~~-,:"'~-,,_|: : :,-"Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯"-,:| 
.'~,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~-,,_... ... ... ... ...|... ... .."-,_: ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : "~,--~": : (o~--,,_. . |:| 
... ."'~-,,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"-,~--,... ... ... |... ... ... ...,/: : : : : : ,,--,-,~-,,: : :"~-,,: : :"~,___:"-/,/__ 
... ... ...,"~"~--,,_,,-~"`"`": : "-,::"'~~--,,_..| ... ... ... ..|: : : ,: :,-". ,-"./. . . ."-,,_: : :"~-~": : : :"'-,,~,:"-,, 
... ... .,/: : : : --,,:|: : : : : : : : :"-,,::::::::::::"~--,,_... ... \: : :|: /. .,/. . |. . . ,-".|. "~,,_____,,,,,__:\: : : : | 
... ... .|: : : : : : : "|: : : : : : :,: : : :\:::::::::::::::::::::"'~~-,,"-,:|: |. /. . . .|. .,-". . |. ,-"'. \. . .,/|. . . .",:\: : ,/ 
... ... ..\, : : : : : ,/ : : : : : : :|: : : ,/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"\: "-,,___,\,/___,,\/___. |,-". |. . . ,/.|: |,~" 
... ... ... ",-,,,__/: : : : : : :,/,_~"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,,____,, : : : : : : : : : "'~,,,/.,,~". ,/: / 
... ... ... /: : : : :"-,,___,,-": : ,"-,-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-"__,-":,-" 
... ... ... '\,_: : : : : : /-,,___,,"~-----~~~~,~---,,__::::::::::::::::::::::|: : : : : : : : __,,--~"~,,___,,-" 
... ... ... ... ."'~---~"... ... ... ... ... ... ...|---~"::::"'~-::::::::::::::::,/: : : : : : : : : :\"~,, 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,,": : : : : : : : : : : |:::::"-,, 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|:::::::::::::::::::::::,,-": : : : : : : : : : : : :,|:::::::::"-, 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::_,,,--~~": : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::\, 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|----~~" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::::::\, 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-,"::::::::::::::::::::::\ 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,~"SL'\,::::::::::::::::::::::\ 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,,-"... ... ... .\:::::::::::::::::::::::\ 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : :_,,--~"... ... ... ... ...\:::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I vote for this one.


second'd


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Fucking autosmilies.


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

Copy & Paste = FAIL.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 5, 2009)

Poet said:


> *does bunny ears with his fingers and glares*



The older generations will think you think Nixon's not a crook.



Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...



I agree, for what could better represent furriness than a most avian flying finger of friendship?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> A furry gang to rival the Crips and the Bloods. >_>



YOU STEP ON OUR TURF YA GET YIFFED SON.


D:


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

NO, WAIT.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...




i lol'd. like fell back on my couch lol'd.

or ya know how Christians used to draw a fish in the sand or whatever to signal to other christians... we could do that but it would be  something like an aroused herm fox drawing in the sand

no doubts there.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 5, 2009)

http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2008-01/shadow-puppet-guide.gif


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2009)

FUCK NO

Things FAF already established:
We dont need our own language
We dont need our own symbol
and we dont need Gang signs

gawd damn furs


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

when I read the title all I could think was "FAPFAPFAP"
Uber hand sign


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 5, 2009)

What is the most common kind of furry species

Any symbol resembling it could be interpreted as a furry sign


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> when I read the title all I could think was "FAPFAPFAP"
> Uber hand sign



Maybe that could be the sign, make the fap motion


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Maybe that could be the sign, make the fap motion


lol Exactly


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Curl the fingers together and touch your thumb to the index finger, then wave it up and down in a slow arc perpendicular to your fingers.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 5, 2009)

People used to wonder if furries needed a symbol? No. The therian community seemed to drop a peg or two on the intelligence scale when people started adopting one just because an artist with a bit of internet fame came up with it. Or maybe they were already there in those numbers and the symbol is just an "I'm With Stupid" badge. Either way I don't need to see the same fucking symbol in every thread on every forum of every fringe niche market site I go on.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> People used to wonder if furries needed a symbol? No. The therian community seemed to drop a peg or two on the intelligence scale when people started adopting one just because an artist with a bit of internet fame came up with it. Or maybe they were already there in those numbers and the symbol is just an "I'm With Stupid" badge. Either way I don't need to see the same fucking symbol in every thread on every forum of every fringe niche market site I go on.


 

Considering we are not trying to be Gangster unless the Furries in this Vidoe are trying to be.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg

Look a Cool Hand Sign is not going to make us look cool, it might as well make us look like the Boy Scouts.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 5, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Considering we are not trying to be Gangster unless the Furries in this Vidoe are trying to be.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg
> 
> Look a Cool Hand Sign is not going to make us look cool, it might as well make us look like the Boy Scouts.



mmmm I dunno 'bout that. Boy Scouts definitely has more pedos.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> mmmm I dunno 'bout that. Boy Scouts definitely has more pedos.


 

That is true, so no Hand sign for the Furries?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 5, 2009)

I was thinking of this also... But what could you do without making your self look stupid lol and that will look like its not just regular human movement


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 5, 2009)

First off, what the shit is a therian? 


Secondly, I LOL'ed so much and so hard at this:



Lazydabear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg



Yeeeayahhh! FUREEZ REPREESENT, YO!


Thirdly, I LOL'ed even more at this:



Wolf-Bone said:


> mmmm I dunno 'bout that. Boy Scouts definitely has more pedos.



I don't know why I laughed at it: Because I think it's true, or because I doubt it. Either way, fucking hilarious.

That's it, I'm going to come here primarily for the lulz. This place is the funniest site I've seen on the whole net. 

And as far as making a furry hand sign... yeah, sure, we need to seem EVEN WEIRDER TO NORMAL PEOPLE. 

Duuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... great fucking idea. Why don't we all just put fursuits on, pour gasoline all over ourselves, and light ourselves on fire to cut short any further stupidity we'd self-inflict? Why the fuck would someone even consider something this stupid?  This is stupider than the guy in my avatar is known for being. (GWB, prez 43, in case I change it.)


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2009)

it should be the hand symbol for blood, and any furry who wants to show it needs to go straight into their local ghetto and flash it to see what other furries are there.


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2009)

<_<
>_> 
This is like the millionth thread about furry signs...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a phipaw on my left hand for three months now, and so far nobody knew what it was about.

If there were more furries, maybe this would be useful. But for now, the only point of this topic is to discuss how much of a minority we are, and drift on furry pride and fursecution and how much one day we'll overthrow the government and rule the world.


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 5, 2009)

Throwing gang signs is soon to be illegal in this state, and depending on where you throw them in downtown Nashville, could get you shot by either blacks, mexicans, or kurdish gangs.

No thanks.


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...




This


----------



## Aurali (Aug 5, 2009)

No OP. We got enough retarded pride symbols


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

I heard if you want to identify yourself to other furries all you have to do is have a con badge on your backpack/pants/whatnot.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 5, 2009)

In all seriousness? What really makes it a good idea to have a publically known symbol so random passerbyers will think you are furry? We aren't a well hidden sub culture. People know of us. Do you really want people to call you out?


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> In all seriousness? What really makes it a good idea to have a publically known symbol so random passerbyers will think you are furry? We aren't a well hidden sub culture. People know of us. Do you really want people to call you out?




But we're so RONERY!!!

I think fewer people know about furry than we think. It's mostly young, Internet-savvy people that know about furry (example: I went to a Cubs game in Chicago recently and there was a guy walking around in a cubby bear costume. People in their 20s were snickering "Omg it's a furry!" to each other, while older people were lining up with their kids to take pictures). If, for example, someone had a picture of a panda with "Pandar!" or whatever their fursona's name written on it, most people would probably just think it's a picture of a damn panda. It depends what you carry on your person and how flamboyant you are about it.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. This is just what furries need, so the local gangs can then shoot them. What a lovely novel idea and a nice way to begin to clean the gene pool. Enlist the local colored folks to help you with this.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Yes. This is just what furries need, so the local gangs can then shoot them. What a lovely novel idea and a nice way to begin to clean the gene pool. Enlist the local colored folks to help you with this.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbi6pmf2l8M


----------



## Shima (Aug 5, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg



I LOL'ed so hard!


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 5, 2009)

Furries do not need a gang sign, a secret language, a secret word, or anything along those lines. If you want to know if someone's a furry, you walk up to him/her, and say "Excuse me, are you, by chance, a furry?". Don't be lazy and/or anti-social. These threads need to stop. :/


----------



## Wreth (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...



Damnit that was my idea.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...



I like this one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 5, 2009)

no, what we need to do is take our right arm, and flail it upward til its at a 45 degree angle then yell HI. specially in the ghetto. we also need a color, like a brown shirt, or gray wool, yeah.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Shima said:


> I LOL'ed so hard!


 
Yeah, thats the future of Furries shooting lasers at people.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

OP: no, no we don't.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 5, 2009)

The only problem I see it can't resemble a gang sign


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 5, 2009)

You mean like a secret handshake? I agree!

I was just going to wear my badge around or something...but that seems like flaming to me. So I dunno.


----------



## bananomas (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think we need one, but I guess curling your hand sorta like a paw. Wish I had a camera to show what I mean. Make it like a wave or something so it's not ridiculously obvious.   damn it, edit #2: It'll never happen, no need to be serious about it.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 5, 2009)

the next person to suggest a furry hand sign is going to get bitched slap with a banana


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 5, 2009)

You should raise your arms and wave them with an agonizing look on your face (like one is on fire) whilst acting like you are humping the air in front of you...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2009)

Why a hand sign?  Why not be creative and have another gesture...

For example, you could just randomly start humping the other person's leg and then they'd know you're a furry.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 5, 2009)

This like stroking a tail


----------



## Shino (Aug 5, 2009)

No. No we don't.

Period.

On the flip side, I have a pawprint tattoo. Maybe everybody should get those... </sarcasm>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...



I haven't read all posts i got as far as this one and just fell over loling at it.

Anyways, I don't see the point in needing a hand sighn.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...




If this is really the handsign, then there was this guy I accidentally cut off while driving to the store who is a furry XD That's awesome!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 5, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbi6pmf2l8M



That's how critters in the ghetto forage.



blackfuredfox said:


> no, what we need to do is take our right arm, and flail it upward til its at a 45 degree angle then yell HI. specially in the ghetto. we also need a color, like a brown shirt, or gray wool, yeah.



Wave your hands in the air like you don't care.
Glide by the people as they start to look and stare.
Do your dance, do your dance quick, mama,
Come on, baby, tell me what's the word.
*shot*


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone who's met a few furries IRL can tell you why this is a shit idea OP. I've met enough furries to know that if I'm going to interact with any more it's going to be at a distance first until I can determine whether or not they shower :V .


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 5, 2009)

Look, hun, I get what you're after with this thread, I really do, but.. It really just wouldn't work. Sorry.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Yiff no Jutsu


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

I know we are not the type of Furries who have sex in pools, and have gun battles at conventions.I don't know about the rest of you sit back and watch what happens next.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 5, 2009)

Truth be told, if the Furries had a hand sign gesture, you could be easily mistaken as a gang member in public.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

Saver is right, our number would slowly be diminished by drive bys from east side gangstas.

how do you spell drive bys anyway???


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 6, 2009)

Look, this idea is stupid and pathetic, and it both sucks AND blows. We don't need to pretend we're our own culture. We're a weird, fun little subculture composed of people who share an interest in certain types of fictional creatures. Why do we need to pretend we're somehow more complex than that? What's next? A furry colony? A furry language? A furry religion?(like we need more of those) Just how far would we go with this? Even if anthros become real through genetic engineering, we'd probably still be part of the same society as the rest of humanity. This obsession with trying to be a recognizable group just goes too far. It's trying too hard. 

This is like the suburban wiggers who try to speak Negrish in EVERY SINGLE SENTENCE. 

FUCK, the image isn't working. It shows when I insert it, but not when I save the edit.


----------



## Danale (Aug 6, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> the next person to suggest a furry hand sign is going to get bitched slap with a banana





lazyredhead said:


> *bitched slap with a banana*



That's it! That can be our furry sign!


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 6, 2009)

Danale said:


> That's it! That can be our furry sign!


i like it, it sounds fun


----------



## thunder_lizard (Aug 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> No. No we don't.
> 
> Period.
> 
> On the flip side, I have a pawprint tattoo. Maybe everybody should get those... </sarcasm>


 
I actually have had that idea for years, though it had little to do with being a fur... it's still on the table..



Beta Link said:


> Furries do not need a gang sign, a secret language, a secret word, or anything along those lines. If you want to know if someone's a furry, you walk up to him/her, and say "Excuse me, are you, by chance, a furry?". Don't be lazy and/or anti-social. These threads need to stop. :/


 
This.... we do not need our own 'sign'.. If you want to know, then ask... it's simple, effective, and regardless of the answer, you have learned something....and maybe made a friend


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 6, 2009)

If furries got a hand sign it would make it so much easier to hunt them.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 6, 2009)

Why would we need a hand sign? Are we a gang now? Okay, let's choose from one of these.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

The difference between furs and gangs is furs aren't eligible for cultural cleansing, not yet at least.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Look, this idea is stupid and pathetic, and it both sucks AND blows. We don't need to pretend we're our own culture. We're a weird, fun little subculture composed of people who share an interest in certain types of fictional creatures. Why do we need to pretend we're somehow more complex than that? What's next? A furry colony? A furry language? A furry religion?(like we need more of those) Just how far would we go with this? Even if anthros become real through genetic engineering, we'd probably still be part of the same society as the rest of humanity. This obsession with trying to be a recognizable group just goes too far. It's trying too hard.
> 
> This is like the suburban wiggers who try to speak Negrish in EVERY SINGLE SENTENCE.
> 
> FUCK, the image isn't working. It shows when I insert it, but not when I save the edit.


 
Thats true and already Star Trak and Star Wars got a Religion so whats next?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 6, 2009)

What the hell, you people.
Furries already have a hand sign.
Behold.

*smacks the thumb side of her limp, flopping right hand against her sternum*


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What the hell, you people.
> Furries already have a hand sign.
> Behold.
> 
> *smacks the thumb side of her limp, flopping right hand against her sternum*



I love you.  :3


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 7, 2009)

I've already been taggin my block with two foxes yiffin yo. 

5 suitin 6 spurtin!


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I've already been taggin my block with two foxes yiffin yo.
> 
> 5 suitin 6 spurtin!


 
How do you get 2 foxes to become 5 suiters, one with 2 dicks?

Cunfused


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 7, 2009)

hand sign?
why? oO
i have a mouth to talk to other people....


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

If I see two furries doing the hand sign in the library, I am calling the cops and reporting it as gang activity. :V


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 7, 2009)

The only thing I will agree with if Fursuit have to communicate he or she ether needs Hand sign for the need of help,space or whatever.

That is all but other then showing off how cool they are its not going to happen.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I love you.  :3


I do believe you're the first mod ever to tell me _that_


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> How do you get 2 foxes to become 5 suiters, one with 2 dicks?
> 
> Cunfused


 
furified version of 5 poppin 6 droppin. 

5 poppin 6 droppin: A popular saying among members of the Bloods gang, which means that Bloods are shooting (poppin) and Crips are dying (droppin). The number 5 symbolizes man, as well as the Bloods, while the number 6 symbolizes the devil, and also the Crips.


----------



## Cronus616 (Aug 7, 2009)

What first comes to mind is a middle finger.
Nah


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I do believe you're the first mod ever to tell me _that_



The other ones are just butthurt about petty things.  :V


----------



## pheonix (Aug 7, 2009)

I love how so many people come up with the same ideas with little to no difference. And why is it so important to know who's a furry? Furs are just regular people with an interest in something. :/


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol, uhm no.

That's just even more stupid "Furries am srs bzns kthx" stuff that sensible furries have to put up with.

Not everyone wants to deal with it.


----------



## Kyto (Aug 7, 2009)

A hand sign for furries would make us have to look out for guys like this






.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 7, 2009)

Kyto said:


> A hand sign for furries would make us have to look out for guys like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's kinda been established about twenty times already. Way to read before you post, chief.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2008-01/shadow-puppet-guide.gif



Fuck that'd be kinda cool, but there ain't any other geese (that I've found) to signal.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 9, 2009)

The last thing we need is a goddamn handsign like gangs do.. 

Think of the consequences that can happen if we did...we don't need people blasting us for error that we are mistaken gang members.

The OP is an idiot for thinking about this *bad* idea.


----------



## RamboFox (Aug 9, 2009)

How about a pendant instead of a fucked-up hand signal.

"LOL DERP IM GANSTA I HAS HAND SIGNAL"

No. How about a paw graphic/metal pendant on the end of a necklace chain?


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 9, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> How about a pendant instead of a fucked-up hand signal.
> 
> "LOL DERP IM GANSTA I HAS HAND SIGNAL"
> 
> No. How about a paw graphic/metal pendant on the end of a necklace chain?



FURRIES WITH DA BLANG BLANG!

x3


----------



## RamboFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Not really, just a small pendant to denote furry-ism.

BUT IF IT THPARKLED. lol \o/


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 9, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> Not really, just a small pendant to denote furry-ism.
> 
> BUT IF IT THPARKLED. lol \o/



Yeah, I getcha, nothing too flashy but still noticeable.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

Kinda like the BDSM ring, but for furs.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

This idea strikes me as "dumb."

Didn't we try this with phipaw before and it failed majorly?


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a terrible, _terrible_ idea. It is just silly.


----------



## Bateleur (Aug 9, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Maybe that could be the sign, make the fap motion



Yeah. That's really what I want to represent the fandom I'm into.
The fap motion. Yeah.

Stay classy furries, stay classy.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 9, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> How about a pendant instead of a fucked-up hand signal.
> 
> "LOL DERP IM GANSTA I HAS HAND SIGNAL"
> 
> No. How about a paw graphic/metal pendant on the end of a necklace chain?



I have a better idea. Howsabout we all brand our foreheads with a giant L, and under it we can have the branded word *
FURFAG!* 

across it in huge letters. Yeah. That's about as smart an idea as I've seen on this thread.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought our symbol was a paw print. But i go with the bird or fapfapfap for the hand sign. But you'd probably get shot for both. Actually i know some one would shoot you for either one. But i would wear a metal paw print symbol around my neck. That could mean any thing from you like animals to furry. Would be cute but gang signs are kinda redundant when you think about it. Its bad enough i wear a bandanna but if i started doing gang signs at people like that yeah. Though handshakes are funny. Still in all i lull at this. My spell check thinks i wear a bannana apparantly.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL furries don,t need a supa-sekrit hand motion .. you can see them coming a mile away!


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2009)

mapdark said:


> LOL furries don,t need a supa-sekrit hand motion .. you can smell them coming a mile away!



fixed


----------



## Icen (Aug 9, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...


This.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....................../Â´Â¯/)
> ....................,/Â¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
> ...



I nearly choked on my cereal thinking about a cross between this, the pawprint, and the Spaceball Salute.



SnowFox said:


> fixed



Pheremones, mang, pheremones.  =P


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Just read this work of brainfucking idiocy...



daREALnakkers said:


> furified version of 5 poppin 6 droppin.
> 
> 5 poppin 6 droppin: A popular saying among members of the Bloods gang, which means that Bloods are shooting (poppin) and Crips are dying (droppin). The number 5 symbolizes man, as well as the Bloods, while the number 6 symbolizes the devil, and also the Crips.



Point of order:
Gangstas aren't intelligent enough to use symbolism, nor are they cultured enough to listen to the Pixies.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 9, 2009)

if we had a hand sign soon enough furry haters would learn it.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> if we had a hand sign soon enough furry haters would learn it.


That was the problem with the symbol for furry someone tried. Furry haters found out about it and exploited the living shit out of it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> if we had a hand sign soon enough sane people would learn it to make fun of anyone dumb enough to use it.


Fixed.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just read this work of brainfucking idiocy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol they do use a lot symbolism, but any fur gang flashes would result in you saying, I got a I got a broken face Uh-hu, uh-hu, uh-hu, uh-hu


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> lol they do use a lot symbolism, but any fur gang flashes would result in you saying, I got a I got a broken face Uh-hu, uh-hu, uh-hu, uh-hu


Talking like you have a zebra's femur jammed through your cerebrum isn't the same thing as using symbolism.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 9, 2009)

Just had a brain-drizzle. Many mammals do certain gestures when standing up on their hind legs. Why not a little paw flop like some dogs do when asked to "shake," or a cat batting at a toy? Just discreetly claw or paw at the air once or twice.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Just had a brain-drizzle. Many mammals do certain gestures when standing up on their hind legs. Why not a little paw flop like some dogs do when asked to "shake," or a cat batting at a toy?


The gays already called dibs on that one.


----------



## Sean Skyhawk (Aug 9, 2009)

No ideas yet, I've wondered about it too and I want it to be recognizable by *both* furries and street magicians (although each believes that the gesture refers to its own kind, not another)


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> KarabinerCoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a brain-drizzle. Many mammals do certain gestures when standing up on their hind legs. Why not a little paw flop like some dogs do when asked to "shake," or a cat batting at a toy? Just discreetly claw or paw at the air once or twice.
> ...



Dammit Sardonicus, you beat me to it. 



Sean Skyhawk said:


> No ideas yet, I've wondered about it too and I want it to be recognizable by *both* furries and street magicians (although each believes that the gesture refers to its own kind, not another)



Street Musicians?

What is this I don't even


----------



## BooRadley (Aug 9, 2009)

Seems a hand sign would be rather pointless to me. Just wear con badges if you're desperate enough to find fellow furs in public.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2008-01/shadow-puppet-guide.gif


I vote for donkey, because anyone making handsigns are jackasses anyway


----------



## BooRadley (Aug 9, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I vote for donkey, because anyone making handsigns are jackasses anyway



I like the way you think.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Sean Skyhawk said:


> No ideas yet, I've wondered about it too and I want it to be recognizable by *both* furries and street magicians (although each believes that the gesture refers to its own kind, not another)


Congratulations--you'll be getting members of both groups beaten up that much more.

Anyway, what about furries who are also street magicians?


----------



## donwolfani (Aug 9, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> NO, WAIT.


 
lol   hmm not sure what to say as anything like a hand sign would instantly become looked upon as a gang sign.

just imagine trying to explain to a cop who is not a fur.
better to one who is lol.

also anti fur haters would pick it up and try to use it to hunt us.
while I don't mind defending myself against them, I doubt it would be in our best intersts to attract an army to have to kill as the law tends to frown upon massively murdering your enemy when there is no officially known and accepted state of war going on.

wait did that just sound kind of dark and twisted?
ohwell still a hand sign would be cool but the trick is how do you tell it to furs without haters finding out


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

donwolfani said:


> also anti fur haters would pick it up and try to use it to hunt us.


Your stupidity is so far beyond mind-boggling as to reach the "unconscionable" level. Whoever enabled you to live this long should be executed immediately for unspeakable crimes against humanity.

NOBODY IS HUNTING YOU. And if any group ever _does_ decide morons like you are enough of a menace that they need to break the law and dedicate that much of their lives to wiping you out, then I, for one, will throw my support behind them 100%.

You're better off killing yourself before they can get to you, chief.



> while I don't mind defending myself against them, I doubt it would be in our best intersts to attract an army to have to kill as the law tends to frown upon massively murdering your enemy when there is no officially known and accepted state of war going on.


Wow, you're almost as much of a braindead waste of space as Cid Silverwing.

Furries like you can't kill anybody. All of you would die of heart attacks before even reaching the front lines.



> wait did that just sound kind of dark and twisted?


No, just completely fucking retarded.
But that's par for the course around here, sadly.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 9, 2009)

As much as I love this thread, I think the best thing for it is some e-euthanasia.


----------

